# Seeking photos/video of TMC Aquaray colour plus



## Fran (2 Jun 2015)

Hi all, I've decided to put a couple of TMC tiles over my new tank and am trying to decide whether to go with the 6500k version or the colour plus. Does anybody have a video or photo of the colour plus over a planted set up. Can't seem to find anything on youtube or elsewhere. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Jun 2015)

these photos in my journal are using the colour plus tile, the first pics are taken with an iphone 4 but if you skip on a couple of pages the rest are taken with the dslr
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-60l-cube.31194/page-5#post-356747
before ^that link^ the tank was lit with 3x t5 
it was set on 70% on the white channel and 50% on the colour channel for those photos. but after I rescaped the tank both channels were set at 70%
hope that helps


----------



## IvanF (2 Jun 2015)

I've got both the TMC Grobeam and Colorplus tiles so can take a few pics  tonight if that helps  (albeit of a rather tannin-stained set-up).

Is this for a low or high tech set-up? I'll adjust the intensity accordingly. 

Personally, I prefer the Grobeam and use two on my 310L set-up (Low-Tech). Makes the greens look great. Haven't had the chance to use them with fish yet as the tank is still maturing.

The colourplus looks decent too and is a good all-rounder, with less of a yellow tinge. What I don't like about them is a potential "disco" effect where you can get when each LED beam hits the hardscape.


----------



## IvanF (2 Jun 2015)

This link shows my set-up with Grobeams prior to the leeching of tannins:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/37184/


----------



## Fran (2 Jun 2015)

Hi and thanks to you both for your replies. My tank is a 200L 100x45x45 and will have co2 injection. I can see from Big clown's set up that there is a blue hue to the shots and I must say that the shrimp look very good in that light. There seems to be a yellower look to IvanF's. I'm leaning towards the colour plus based on the shots I've seen. I plan on using two 1500 Ultima tiles and have one colour plus already which I got second hand before I knew there were two different fresh water tiles available. It would be a bit of a hassle to try and get two daylight tiles and sell the one I have but I might do if I decide I prefer the look of the daylight version. I'm a bit worried about he disco effect that IvanF mentioned.



IvanF said:


> I've got both the TMC Grobeam and Colorplus tiles so can take a few pics tonight if that helps (albeit of a rather tannin-stained set-up).



The pictures would certainly help and I would really appreciate it if you could provide some photos if you have time. Cheers once again.


----------



## IvanF (2 Jun 2015)

Sorry for the poor quality photos - literally only had a couple of minutes spare this evening.

The photo below is the Grobeam - a slight yellow tinge that (to my eyes) makes the green of the plants standout against the dark hardscape. The tinge is probably more obvious at the moment due to the tannins in the water:



And the photo below is the Colorplus - a whiter tone but you should be able to see the different coloured beams (especially red) hitting the wood, plants and sand at various points (the "disco" effect). To my eyes, this spoils the illusion of natural light. The upper right branch is especially affected:



Perhaps the effect I get with the Colorplus is due to the fact that it is placed on the coverglass? Having said that, the tank is pretty deep and the red beams are clearly visible on the dark sand almost 24" below. I tried it on a previous Tanganyikan set-up with light sand (same tank) and the effect was even more obvious.

Maybe not the fairest of tests - especially as my water us currently full of dark tannins (despite soaking the wood for 4 months previously) but hopefully it gives you some idea. It all comes to personal preference and both are really good tiles - the effect I want for my low-light set-up is a natural, consistent light and I've gone with the Grobeams. 

Hope that this helps.


----------



## Fran (2 Jun 2015)

Hi, yes that's very helpful and thanks for your time. The red beam certainly does show up quite visibly and I'm worried this will show up on my seiryu stone and be quite off putting. If it does, Im the sort of person that will focus on the red beam each time I look at my tank and ignore the otherwise top class aquascaping. I think I'll look into sourcing a couple of daylight tiles. Cheers for your help. Much appreciated.


----------

